# CNN'S Worst Nightmare



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Ann Coulter


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is perfect.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My kind of women.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I think Im in love:smt118 :smt112 :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

send this to the Brady Bunch!:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 Randall


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> I think Im in love:smt118 :smt112 :heart: :heart: :heart:


+Infinity


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

It'd be nice if she had bigger guns.....:smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> It'd be nice if she had bigger guns.....:smt082


It's not the size of the gun but how you use it.:mrgreen:


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Ok.... I'll be the wet blanket...... Where is her eye protection??:target:


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

If you EVEN notice the gun, seek counseling.:smt082


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> It'd be nice if she had bigger guns.....:smt082


Meant only as an explanation not an insult ok..........
1 gain 50 pounds (or whatever needed) to aquire 'Manboobs":mrgreen: 
2 Stand in front of mirror with your hands at your side and take note of size of "manboobs":mrgreen: 
3 Raise hands to same position(Icosolese (sp?) firing position) and compare size of "manboobs":mrgreen: with process in #2
4 repeat #2 and #3 several times for accuracy in variables
5 Return to the above picture and .......well use ur imagination:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> If you EVEN notice the gun, seek counseling.:smt082


The gun could be reasoned with she just IS


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

She's a hottie...


W


----------

